# Lisbon, OH, Vixen, F



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Lisbon, OH | VIXEN

Hello, I am VIXEN. I came in here with a couple of girls that said they just had found me a week ago and they left all my toys they had bought for me in that time. They said that they would have kept me but I wasn't too crazy about the new baby the one had just had so they had to bring me in. I was really sad to see them go, I loved them just like they were family. I'm not doing so well here, I am absolutely terrified of all the other dogs. I don't understand new people too much but I'm doing great with them. I still may do better in a home with no other dogs though. I am a beautiful girl, I just don't understand why I'm here and having to look for a new home, but I am doing my best to understand. I will be totally devoted to someone who may want to try to be my new parents if you'll just give me a chance.










Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center, Lisbon, OH
330-424-6663


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

She's gorgeous and doesn't have much time..
Anyone available to temperament test?
Karen


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

Petfinder says adopted....Hope so because she is no longer on Columbiana County website....


----------

